# Dipendenze KDE di licq - indispensabili? [risolto]

## Peach

Non capisco da quando sono tornato (al di là del famoso metacity-problem) quando chiedo un --deep mi vuole installare kde a tutti i costi e vorrei far notare il raffronto tra le variabili di USE... nel secondo caso sono pure tutte tolte e io di default arts non lo voglio..

```
peach root # emerge -DUpv world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/arts-1.1.2  +alsa +oggvorbis -artswrappersuid

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.2-r1  +alsa +cups -ipv6 +ssl

 

```

```

peach root # USE="-*" emerge -DUpv world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/arts-1.1.2  -alsa -oggvorbis -artswrappersuid

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.2-r1  -alsa -cups -ipv6 -ssl

 

peach root #
```

MA CHI LO VUOLE!?!? mi dico io!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bsolar

Usa qpkg -q con quei pacchetti per vedere cosa li richiede come dipendenza.

----------

## shev

Sicuro di non aver installato pacchetti che richiedono il core di kde (tipo superkaramba mi pare, anche se così fosse dovresti averlo già installato...)? ma anche mettendo semplicemente USE="-kde -arts" te li chiede? Prova a fare l'aggiornamento senza l'opzione -D, magari va a cercarsi qualche dipendenza lontana e nascosta con kde...

----------

## Peach

ok il sonno come vedo non aiuta.. ma con calma... piano piano...

```
peach root # emerge -vp licq

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/arts-1.1.2  +alsa +oggvorbis -artswrappersuid

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.2-r1  +alsa +cups -ipv6 +ssl

[ebuild   R  ] net-im/licq-1.2.7  +ssl -socks5 +qt -kde +ncurses

 

peach root #
```

e quando mai li ho tolti ??? sta cosa mi puzza... e devo fare un po' di pulizia qui dentro... consigli?

altra cosa: NON MI TOGLIE METACITY!  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sicuro di non aver installato pacchetti che richiedono il core di kde (tipo superkaramba mi pare, anche se così fosse dovresti averlo già installato...)? ma anche mettendo semplicemente USE="-kde -arts" te li chiede? Prova a fare l'aggiornamento senza l'opzione -D, magari va a cercarsi qualche dipendenza lontana e nascosta con kde...

 

si come vedi ho usato

```
USE="-*"
```

mi pareva che a licq bastassero le qt sinceramente....

----------

## shev

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si come vedi ho usato
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si, quello lo avevo visto, intendevo proprio mettere solo le due flags che ho scritto. So che sembra assurdo, ma tentar non nuoce (non so come si comporti portage in questi casi estremi di variabili USE, non vorrei andasse a prendere i settaggi in altri file globali di default. Era pura curiosità  :Wink:  )

----------

## cerri

E' possibile che hai aggiornato licq?

----------

## bsolar

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Usa qpkg -q con quei pacchetti per vedere cosa li richiede come dipendenza.

 

Forse ti è sfuggito, dato che sono apparse dal nulla due reply che l'hanno seppellito.

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E' possibile che hai aggiornato licq?

 

```
# genlop -u licq

 

 * net-im/licq

 

     Merged   at Fri Mar 14 21:30:47 2003    (licq-1.2.4-r2)

     Unmerged at Wed Apr 23 18:05:44 2003    (licq-1.2.4-r2)

 

     Merged   at Wed Apr 23 18:05:44 2003    (licq-1.2.6)

     Merged   at Tue Apr 29 14:17:27 2003    (licq-1.2.6)

     Merged   at Tue Apr 29 19:01:19 2003    (licq-1.2.6)

     Unmerged at Wed Jun  4 14:28:27 2003    (licq-1.2.6)

 

     Merged   at Wed Jun  4 14:28:28 2003    (licq-1.2.6-r1)

     Unmerged at Tue Jul  8 12:14:10 2003    (licq-1.2.6-r1)

 

     Merged   at Tue Jul  8 12:14:10 2003    (licq-1.2.7)

 

licq: merged totally 6 time(s).
```

```
# genlop -u kde-env

 

 * kde-base/kde-env

 

     Merged   at Wed Mar 12 18:25:36 2003    (kde-env-3-r2)

     Unmerged at Tue Jun 10 11:40:43 2003    (kde-env-3-r2)

 

 

kde-env: merged totally 1 time(s).
```

```
# genlop -u arts

 

 * kde-base/arts

 

     Merged   at Wed Mar 12 18:37:33 2003    (arts-1.1.0)

     Unmerged at Wed Apr 23 16:07:01 2003    (arts-1.1.0)

 

     Merged   at Wed Apr 23 16:07:01 2003    (arts-1.1.1)

     Unmerged at Tue Jun 10 11:37:29 2003    (arts-1.1.1)

 

 

arts: merged totally 2 time(s).
```

```
# genlop -u kdelibs

 

 * kde-base/kdelibs

 

     Merged   at Fri Mar 14 21:17:18 2003    (kdelibs-3.1-r2)

     Unmerged at Wed Apr 23 17:55:35 2003    (kdelibs-3.1-r2)

 

     Merged   at Wed Apr 23 17:55:35 2003    (kdelibs-3.1.1a)

     Unmerged at Tue Jun 10 11:41:24 2003    (kdelibs-3.1.1a)

 

 

kdelibs: merged totally 2 time(s).
```

quindi se ho emerso licq l'8 luglio dopo averlo tolto i 3 pacchetti incriminati non c'erano già da un mese....

----------

## cerri

Ok, ma facendo qpkg a chi e' necessario kde?

----------

## Peach

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Usa qpkg -q con quei pacchetti per vedere cosa li richiede come dipendenza. 
> 
> Forse ti è sfuggito, dato che sono apparse dal nulla due reply che l'hanno seppellito.

 

si l'ho usato e licq mi è parso l'unico motivo di tale scorno

```
kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.2

DEPENDED ON BY:

        net-im/licq-1.2.7

        x11-libs/qt-3.1.2-r4
```

```
kde-base/kde-env-3-r2

DEPENDED ON BY:

        net-im/licq-1.2.7
```

e se guardo il post sopra però mi do una seria grattata di capo...  :Confused: 

non solo ma

```
# emerge -DUv world
```

non è nemmeno la primissima volta che lo faccio... ma da quando sono tornato track.. forse come dice Shev devo provare a smanettare con le variabili di USE ma mi pare davvero una soluzione brighella

----------

## cerri

Beh ma li c'e' scritto che qt dipende da kde!

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Beh ma li c'e' scritto che qt dipende da kde!

 

```
 # emerge -pv qt

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.2-r4  +cups -nas -postgres +opengl +mysql -odbc +gif -debug
```

non mi mette dentro i pacchetti strani

----------

## bsolar

Prova del fuoco: emerge -p licq.

PS: qui vorrebbe installare kdelibs-3.1.3-r1 in effetti, assieme ad arts e kde-env...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R  ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.2-r4  +cups -nas -postgres +opengl +mysql -odbc +gif -debug
> ```
> ...

 

Quelle sono le use, non le dipendenze.

----------

## Peach

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Prova del fuoco: emerge -p licq.
> 
> Qui vorrebbe installare kdelibs-3.1.3-r1 in effetti.

 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ok il sonno come vedo non aiuta.. ma con calma... piano piano...
> 
> ```
> 
> peach root # emerge -vp licq
> ...

 

----------

## bsolar

Dal Changelog:

 *Quote:*   

> *licq-1.2.6 (22 Apr 2003)
> 
>   22 Apr 2003; Daniel Robbins <drobbins@gentoo.org> licq-1.2.6.ebuild: A
> 
>   tricky hack to fix the illegal "need kde && inherit kde-base". newdepend()
> ...

 

Guarda se c'entra.

----------

## Peach

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R  ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.2-r4  +cups -nas -postgres +opengl +mysql -odbc +gif -debug
> ```
> ...

 

si ok, ma se confronti con il post mio precedente non mi chiede l'installazione degli altri pacchetti come fa con licq

non solo ma anche:

```
x11-libs/qt-3.1.2-r3

DEPENDED ON BY:

        dev-php/mod_php-4.3.2

        dev-php/mod_php-4.3.2-r4

        media-video/avifile-0.7.32.20030219

        net-im/licq-1.2.7

        x11-themes/gentoo-artwork-0.2
```

----------

## Peach

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Guarda se c'entra.

 

Se così fosse sarebbe da aprire un'altro bug (ovvero riaprire quelli vecchi) sulla versione 1.2.7

----------

## Peach

Ora o mi fucilate o mi fucilo da solo

Far sparire dei pacchetti & dubbi apps gtk2 e USE flags

in cui la domanda era stata bypassata abilmente...

da che si capisce che certi problemi necessitano di thread specifici  :Laughing: 

e ora... licq ha bisogno di quei 3 pacchetti? ma se l'ho installato senza come fa a funzionare?

----------

## Peach

beh il sonno porta consiglio.

Gentoo è incredibile... è viva!!! 

lasci lì la cosa, le tue ansie, i tuoi problemi, la mancata installazione, passi le notti insonni a pensare come risolvere un problema che dà delle serie grattate di capo, poi ti svegli la mattina fai un emerge sync e poi.....

```
peach root # emerge -DUpv world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r3 [1.16.7-r2] -static -build

[ebuild    U ] app-emulation/wine-20030813 [20030709] -nas -arts +cups +opengl +alsa -tcltk -nptl -debug

[ebuild    U ] net-p2p/xmule-1.6.0 [1.4.3]

 

peach root #
```

sparite le dipendenze matte... 

c'è qualcuno lassù che mi vuole bene  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

O il gestore del pacchetto che ha smesso di fumare  :Wink: 

In realta' anch'io mi sono beccato le dipendenze strane.

```
[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdelibs-3.2 (from pkg x11-libs/qt-3.2.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.2.1 [3.1.2-r4]

```

----------

## cerri

Bug.

----------

## maur8

Scusate l'ignoranza ma "genlop" di che pacchetto fa parte?

----------

## shev

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Scusate l'ignoranza ma "genlop" di che pacchetto fa parte?

 

Se non erro di nessuno, era un comodo programmino scritto da un nostro collega italiano  :Very Happy: 

Guarda questo topic per maggiori info (non so se ora ci sono novità, fa parte del portage o che altro)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *maur8 wrote:*   Scusate l'ignoranza ma "genlop" di che pacchetto fa parte? 
> 
> Se non erro di nessuno, era un comodo programmino scritto da un nostro collega italiano 
> 
> Guarda questo topic per maggiori info (non so se ora ci sono novità, fa parte del portage o che altro)

 

Mi spiace contraddire Shev ma genlop fa parte del pacchetto genlop

```
$ emerge -p genlop

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R  ] app-portage/genlop-0.16.3
```

----------

## maur8

Ma nel tree c'è!   :Embarassed: 

Probabilmente quando ho fatto la ricerca non c'era...

```
maur8@hansolo maur8 $ emerge -s genlop

Searching...

[ Results for search key : genlop ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-portage/genlop

      Latest version available: 0.16.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 10 kB

      Homepage:    http://freshmeat.net/projects/genlop/

      Description: A nice emerge.log parser

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Ma nel tree c'è!  
> 
> Probabilmente quando ho fatto la ricerca non c'era...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'e' almeno da un mese nel portage.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi spiace contraddire Shev ma genlop fa parte del pacchetto genlop
> 
> 

 

Ehehehe, mi fa quasi piacere, finalmente me ne torni una!   :Laughing: 

(cmq l'avevo detto che non ero aggiornato sulle ultime novità  :Wink:  )

p.s.: tra l'altro complimenti all'autore, mi piace "'na cifra" questa utility  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: tra l'altro complimenti all'autore, mi piace "'na cifra" questa utility 

 

evidentemente anche lui ci ha sclerato non poco a decifrare /var/log/emerge.log   :Shocked:  solo che ha fatto qualcosa di più che sclerare  :Wink:  grande.

----------

## Giorgio

Quanti complimenti ragazzi..   :Embarassed: 

ps: ho appena finito di sclerare proprio ora per aggiungere le nuove funzionalità.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Tips 'n tricks.

---

toglietemi tutto... ma non quella del breil

----------

